# Acer aspire 7535G Blank Screen



## KGarbett94 (Jun 1, 2011)

When i turn on my Acer aspire 7535G the blue light around the power button lights up and the fans are working but the screen doesn't turn on whatsoever i have no idea what the problem is as it was working fine a few hours ago and i didn't do anything i dont normally do?!?! 

thank you for taking the time to look and any help would be more than appreciated!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If the screen displays _absolutely nothing_ from the moment you switch on, it sounds like it may be a hardware problem with a screen component or the backlight has failed. 
You will have to let a laptop repair shop take a look at it & they will advise you what it will cost to repair. Then it's up to you to decide if it's worth doing depending on the cost.

Of course, if it's under 12-months old you are entitled to free repair under the the terms of the manufacturer's warranty, so you should contact them on how to go about that (check their website for contact details):

Acer Worldwide - Select your local country or region


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the following steps:

-Unplug the power and remove the battery
-Press and hold the Power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power removed)
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot


----------

